# Walnut/Maple Cutting Board



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I decided to make a few Christmas gifts for close friends and thought why not the cutting boards as shown on the The Wood Whisperer.

Jerry got me itching for some nice Walnut and off I went to my lumber source PJ White Hardwoods in the North West side of the city.

The Walnut is great to work with and very hard. I really like the rich look and feel it gives the cutting boards in conjunction with the contrasting Hard Maple. The Walnut was $6.60 bd/ft for 8/4 and the Maple was $4.75 bd/ft.

I had to take a picture outside to show you guys how frigging cold it is here. Tonight was -36 Celsius and the heater kept me toasty warm tonight as I worked till midnight.

I have been working on this project for the past 2 days. Tomorrow I will sand the cutting boards down and give them a coat of Salad Bowl Oil. I have made 4 cutting boards. SOme of them are different sizes on account of the pieces coming apart. I thought I had enough glue on but I guess not. Lesson learned thats for sure.

I also need better clamps. I bought some cheap House of Tools clamps when they closed out and I should of opted for the Bessy Clamps. I should of know betetr because I am too poor to buy cheap. :nono:

I need to buy the oil and a 1/8" Router bit.


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

*Looks good*

Looks kinda fun, which kind of glue did you use for those?.........thats strange, all of a sudden I want ice cream?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great start Dan. If you put legs on the one that looks like a checker board, you wood have a butchers block. (well I guess that is a cutting board of sorts.)
Is that one of those sheet goods helper on your table saw? How good does it work?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes Dave it is and it works great.

Thats not a bad idea. I have some scraps and I could use them to make the legs. I do like the idea though of leaning up the board behind the toaster as well. Was going to rout in some handles to slip your fingers into from underneath.

I use Titebond III glue. It is approved for food use.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

TRN_Diesel said:


> SOme of them are different sizes on account of the pieces coming apart. I thought I had enough glue on but I guess not. Lesson learned thats for sure.


Those are going to be some nice cutting boards Dan. When I build end grain boards I design them so the glue joints are offset. I assume(maybe falsely)that they will be stronger that way. Like the coasters pictured.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dan, you might consider some small, clear polyurethane bumper feet with an adhesive back but also supporting a small screw to affix. 

Lee Valley sells a set of 18 for $3.90 USD, part number 00S20.21. I ordered some for mine but accidentally ordered the adjacent part number, so need to reorder. I figured that with all the H2O a screw-assist wouldn't hurt. They're only about 10mm thick so would just lift the back off the surface yet more than enough to account for any seasonal wood movement.

Here's the URL, item "b"...

Lee Valley Tools - Currency Selection

Probably available elsewhere for less $$$ but I know you like shopping there too. <g>

I checked my HD and Lowes and they had the bumpers but not with the screw recess.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking good Dan, nice to be doing something in the shop that is not for the shop. (I don't know if I told you, but I really like walnut!!!).

I like your cutting board, great idea for a gift. I was wondering how warm do you keep the shop? Sure looks cold out that window, I like the fan brooms, talk about optimisim, That's looking forward to spring when winter has barely started!!! Hang in there, winter's here, but springs coming.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

TRN_Diesel said:


> I had to take a picture outside to show you guys how frigging cold it is here. Tonight was -36 Celsius and the heater kept me toasty warm tonight as I worked till midnight.


Boy Dan, 30 below F, eh? It's been around freezing (+2 to -4C) here... I'm sure glad *I* don't live in such a cold place! <g>

I'm sure glad to hear all your hard work this summer is paying off so well. Cold outside isn't so bad.. as long as you're inside!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Also, as Jerry says, only about another week until the days start getting longer...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Rusty, I hope that one day you will do a full photo shoot on the making of those wonderful place "mats".


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

RustyW said:


> Those are going to be some nice cutting boards Dan. When I build end grain boards I design them so the glue joints are offset. I assume(maybe falsely)that they will be stronger that way. Like the coasters pictured.


Thanks for the suggestion Rusty. I like your coasters. I see you used the router to rout a recess in the coaster. Let me guess you made a template / jig and got busy! :big_boss:

I really liked your clock write up and pictures. You have inspired me to try something like that for a future project.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Dan, you might consider some small, clear polyurethane bumper feet with an adhesive back but also supporting a small screw to affix.
> 
> Lee Valley sells a set of 18 for $3.90 USD, part number 00S20.21. I ordered some for mine but accidentally ordered the adjacent part number, so need to reorder. I figured that with all the H2O a screw-assist wouldn't hurt. They're only about 10mm thick so would just lift the back off the surface yet more than enough to account for any seasonal wood movement.
> 
> ...


LOL you know me so well Jim. I was going there this morning to buy the router bit and now I will add the bumper pads as well. Thanks for the tip it will be the perfect finishing touch I need for the cutting boards.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Cutting Boards x4 Done!*

I got a full day in the shop and managed to get the four boards sanded down and routed in some handles.

I still need to get the pads at Lee Valley but its is all done!

I found the Oil for the boards at RONA. Home Depot had nothing and it was to cold today to drive out to Lee Valley.

I will take one out to my Mom's place when I see her for Christmas. I hope she likes her homemade gift. 

P.S.
Template Tom : I made my first jig today for the handles


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice job on those Dan! I am sure your Mom will love it! Cutting boards... another thing to add to my to-do list


----------



## RealCom (Jun 18, 2009)

Dan,

Great looking boards. I really like the routed handle idea.

Ralph


----------



## supershingler (Nov 8, 2008)

nice job on the cutting boards.

but just a work of advice when giving these for presents... make sure that no one has a nut alergy. i made one for a wedding present with walnut, cherry, and maple. i ended up making another without the walnut because i forgot that my friend had a nut allergy.

it wont affect most but some people it could have adverse affects.

keep up the good work

kendall


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Never thought of the allergy issue thanks. 

Maybe I should include an EPI pen with it? :sold:


----------



## gjensen11 (Dec 14, 2009)

*More cutting boards. This fun*

I have been using up all my stock 
making these. Maple , Ash. Purple heart, cherry ,oak


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice. I like the patterns you have created with the wood.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

OK Dan, get ready for another stupid question. I am looking at your first set of pictures where you have the clamps holding everything together. To make the checkerboard pattern, did you cut individual pieces the same size and glue them together, or did you dado notches for the strips to overlap? Maybe its so simple I can't see the forest for the trees, but how did you do that?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Capt Splinter said:


> OK Dan, get ready for another stupid question. I am looking at your first set of pictures where you have the clamps holding everything together. To make the checkerboard pattern, did you cut individual pieces the same size and glue them together, or did you dado notches for the strips to overlap? Maybe its so simple I can't see the forest for the trees, but how did you do that?


After I glued the pieces together with the grain in the same direction I then took the board and made sure it was flat and removed all the glue. I squared the board up on the box sled.

Next you have to turn the board 90 degrees so it is perpendicular to the direction of the grain. Set the fence to cut 1 1 /4" pieces. You will get about 11 pieces at 1 1/4" if you followed the directions on the website found here:

Make Your Own End-Grain Butcher Block Cutting Board | The Wood Whisperer Woodworking Video Podcast and Blog

Lay all the pieces out so the end grain is showing. Line them up and then lip every second piece over to get the pattern. Watch the video I posted on the link above. Mark shows you how to do each step and I am sure you will figure it out.

Hope that helps. 

If not post any other questions here if you need more help.

P.S.

One tip though I should tell you is not trim the board down to the final dimensions both thickness and width/ length wise. I added 4" to the length to account for snipe. That way you can just trim off the ends if you are not comfortable with using a hand plane or block plane.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Dan, I just watched the video at Wood Whisperer. It all makes sense now. I have bookmarked that website, too. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Marc's made lots of good videos and has them posted there, for anyone else reading this thread.  Everything from tuning up your table saw through finishing to building an entertainment center.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Capt Splinter said:


> Dan, I just watched the video at Wood Whisperer. It all makes sense now. I have bookmarked that website, too. Thanks for the reply.


No worries I am glad you understand it because it is a great project to make for friends or yourself.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice job, Dan.. 

I don't want to hijack your thread by for others who may be thinking of making one but I found there are a couple of keys to success. It's very important that each pair of like-width strips (in this case one walnut, one maple) be exactly the same width. I recommend setting up your rip fence for a width and making your cuts in both woods at one time. This way when you flip them, they will align.

The other one is carefully aligning the strips after the final cuts and flipping and before gluing them end-grain up. I found it easiest focusing on the narrowest strips since any error in alignment seemed magnified there.

On the finish I used Marc's dilute varnish approach (he offers 3 in his video) but had to do some research on how to get dilute wiping varnish. After talking with him, I settled on a mix of 1 part oil-based poly to 3 parts mineral spirits. 

My thinking was I was making my own "wiping varnish" by mixing the poly 50:50 with MS. Marc recommends diluting the WV 50:50 with MS. Hence my 1:3 ratio.

Just one mans opinion / experience...


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Nice job, Dan..
> 
> I don't want to hijack your thread by for others who may be thinking of making one but I found there are a couple of keys to success. It's very important that each pair of like-width strips (in this case one walnut, one maple) be exactly the same width. I recommend setting up your rip fence for a width and making your cuts in both woods at one time. This way when you flip them, they will align.
> 
> ...


No worries Jim that is an excellent point to stress as far as ripping the pieces. I did exactly what you suggested and ripped each piece to the same dimensions. As I got one piece cut I would then duplicate them. Next I would move onto the next size and alternate the species.


----------



## gjensen11 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dan: , Thanks mucho ,you have inspired me.. ( and others i'm sure )

thanks for sharing 
Gregory


----------

